

Interactive Census Data - jmduke
http://beta.censusreporter.org/

======
ckoz
This looks nice, but the quantity of data is limited compared to the overall
data the Census collects.

I've found the Data Access Tools provided by census.gov to be the best place
to go for Census data[1].

[1]
[http://www.census.gov/main/www/access.html](http://www.census.gov/main/www/access.html)

